# removing tiling from concrete bathroom walls



## deannew (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi everyone
So long story short. Bought a fixed upper, which needs a lot of tlc. 
I am remodeling a basement bathroom which has ceramic tile, floor to ceiling, on all four walls. Whoever did it installed directly to cinder blocks.
Suggestions on the best way to remove them?
Was thinking sledge hammer, but with the tile being mounted to cinder blocks i'm afraid I'll start breaking out the wall as well.
Thoughts?
Dean


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

Two options you might consider:

1-- if you own an air compressor (or rent one), a pneumatic scraper would work very well.

2-- A rotor hammer with scraper bit would do essentially the same thing.

The sledge would definitely do way too much damage to your block wall.

Protect your eyes...protect your ears!


----------



## deannew (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much!
Will definitely look into that. Not looking forward to this one.
Ya thought the sledge was a bad idea all around...Haha.
Thanks again..


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Unless you live in a warm climate, I would frame out the walls where the foundation is and insulate it. Then you could just leave the tile on the wall.
Ron
Hey Dean, any reason you posted this three times?


----------



## deannew (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Ron
That's the intention,but theres a bit of water coming in and i suspect that its coming in somewhere in the bathroom...so want to get the tile off to look at the foundation before moving forward.
I can't tell you how poor the work that was done before is...shameful really.
Sorry...bit of a newbie here and it kept stalling out when posting so was unaware it posted 3 times on me.
Thanks


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Rent a demo hammer with chisel bit - and eye protection.


----------

